# Planning system



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

Is anyone here knowledgeable on this? A developer is intending to construct a new condominium in front of us; as neighbours who will be affected by this do we have a right to be informed, and are we able to object? Do plans have to be made available for public inspection, as in the UK?


----------

